# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > ثبت نام در کنکور >  دانشجو دانشگاه ازاد برای ثبت نام کنکور باید از دانشگاه انصراف بده؟

## david80

من دو ترم دیگه کارشناسیمو تموم می کنم سوالم اینه برای ۹۹ بخوام ثبت نام کنکور انجام بدم باید انصراف بدم ثبت نام کنم یا می تونم ثبت نام کنم خرداد ماه هم تمام کنم کنکور بدم یه رشته دیگه وارد شم ؟

----------

